# Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Hier ein thread wo ihr alles loswerden könnt was ihr über die großen spielepublisher wisst, an ihnen hasst, verabscheut oder liebt...

anbei eine umfrage, mit welchem publisher ihr eure lieblingsspiele verbindet...
bei mir ganz klar UBISOFT... dark messiah, assassins creed... prince of Persia... Anno1404 und viele mehr... die haben echt nen guten riecher für spiele...

am meisten ankotzen tun mich EA und JoWood... BUGS!!!!!!!



ihr könnt hier über alles reden was mit publishern zu tun hat

viel spaß

doney


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

wenn ich dieses götterdämmerung sehe... ich könnt durchdrehn... ich kriegs nich zum laufen!!!!! unmöglich!!!! mann, scheiß jowood


----------



## TroyAnner (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Bin Gothic-Fan und was Jowood da gemacht hat find ich einfach *******. 

Gothic1 rocks


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

eben... das is unerhört... und warum? weil sie immer mit zeit und geld geizen müssen...


----------



## Agnar (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Ich hab mal für Nintendo gestimmt. Habe zwar keine Nintendo Konsole aber fast alle Spiele die sie raus bringen sind von hoher Qualität.


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Hmmm...is schwierig, kann mich da net entscheiden. Vor allem, da nicht die Publisher grundlegend für die Qualität eines Spieles verantwortlich sind, sondern der Entwickler.


----------



## Doney (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

oh... aber die publisher haben eig. aschon großen einfluss... sie sind der geldgeber, sie bestimmen wie viel zeit zum produzieren da ist und sie ziehen die studios ja an land... oder meinst du jowood is nicht mit daran schuld dass gothic 3 so verbugt war... und EA mit NFS shift... das bei einigen einfach ma gar nicht spielbar ist obwohl sie die sysanforderungen mehr als erfüllen... 

sie sind auf jeden fall zum schluss die verantwortlichen... möchte auch sein, denn sie stecken das meiste geld ein


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Boah ach nee, aber sie sind nicht die treibende und inspirierende Kraft bei der Entwicklung eines Computer bzw. Videospiels. Die Idee und Durchführung dieser kommt vom Entwickler.


----------



## Doney (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

sag bloß... das is mir klar... aber wenn du eine idee für ein super buch hast und dein verlag sagt bis zum 12.03. isses fertig und du kommst mit der zeit nich hin... kommt auch nur mist raus...

und ich muss feststellen dass sich hier im forum fast ausschließlich über publisher und nicht über studios aufgeregt wird


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

... wenn man ein Buch verfasst, ist man aber bei der Entstehung nicht an den Verlag gebunden - ziumindest nicht in so einer Form, in der es sich mit der Spieleentwicklung vergleichen lässt - der Verlag finanziert dir ja nicht das Schreiben

Außerdem ist die Qualität bei Publishern immer sehr unterschiedlich. EA hat ja eigentlich 'nen Haufen Geld, trotzdem sind die Spiele von denen oft nur Schrott - z.B. der neueste Fifa-Teil.


----------



## grubsnek (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Activision: Call of Duty

Electronic Arts: Need for Speed Shift, Command & Conquer, Medal of Honor,...

Capcom: Street Fighter, Resident Evil

Konami: Pro Evolution Soccer

THQ: Stalker, Company of Heroes

Ubisoft: Anno1404


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> EA hat ja eigentlich 'nen Haufen Geld, trotzdem sind die Spiele von denen oft nur Schrott - z.B. der neueste Fifa-Teil.



das is ja grad das paradoxe... die ham ein haufen geld... warum tun die sich also so dermaßen mit ihren schrotthaufen aus der kategorie "spiel" den ruf versaun... übermut würd ich sagen... 

jetzt gehts noch... positive erfahrungen führen dazu dass trotz allem sich die meisten ein neues NFS kaufen, auch wenns totaler rotz ist...


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

_Shift_ ist wirklch nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen.
Aber ab _Carbon_ ging's deutlich bergab.


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Shift_ ist wirklch nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen.
> Aber ab _Carbon_ ging's deutlich bergab.


 
shift wär vielleicht nich schlecht wenn es bei jedem funktionieren würde...


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Mir fehlt in der Liste ganz klar Atari _(gibt es die noch als eigenständiges Unternehmen?)_ und bei den Namen bitte korrekt bleibe: es heißt Activision-Blizzard

[X] _Ubisoft_
[X]_ MS Games_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> und bei den Namen bitte korrekt bleibe: es heißt Activision-Blizzard



konnt ich mir schon denken dass das früher oder später kommt ^^


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*



Doney schrieb:


> konnt ich mir schon denken dass das früher oder später kommt ^^


Nun ja, Blizzard halte ich insofern für sehr wichtig, da es quasi bei jedem angekündigten Game eine unausgesprochene Top-Titel-Garantie gibt. Von Activision kenne ich eigentlich nur die CoDs als Top-Titel ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in der Liste ganz klar Atari _(gibt es die noch als eigenständiges Unternehmen?)_ und bei den Namen bitte korrekt bleibe: es heißt Activision-Blizzard
> 
> [X] _Ubisoft_
> [X]_ MS Games_
> ...



Nö, nicht direkt, die wurden größtenteil von Infogrames geschluckt.


----------



## iceman650 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

Konami: PES
Ubisoft: Tom Clancys HAWX, Anno
Microsoft: Halo 1-3, Flight Simulator


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

JoWood: Industrie Gigant II, Aquanox II
Ubisoft: Die Siedler, Anno 1701+1404
Take Two Interactive: Civilization IV
Microsoft Games: Age of Empires I, II, III
Bethesda Softworks: Morrowind, Oblivion


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

deep silver bisher kein DRM


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der große Publisher- (Aufrege- oder Lobe-)Thread*

In erster Linie [x] Sega. Die Megadrive hat einfach gebracht. Spiele immer noch auf ihr. 2D FTW.


----------

